# celiac plexus block-Can someone help



## 01213057 (Oct 26, 2012)

Can someone help if I code 64530 for Celiac plexus block 2 levels bilaterally can I coe this x2 with 50 modifier or is everything you do all included in this code?


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 29, 2012)

64530


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 30, 2012)

There is only one Celiac Plexus, so I don't see how you can code it with a multiple level or bilateral indication. The single code 64530 would include all the documentation you described above.


----------



## 01213057 (Oct 31, 2012)

*celiac plexus block*

Thanks for the help! I do have another questiong in the notes does he need to say that he needle was advanced until he came to the celiac plexus? He states he did a celiac plexus block then in the notes he says he advanced the needle tip slightly anterior to the anterior border of the L1 verbral body. He never says anythng about the celiac plexus in the body of his notes.
Thanks


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not up on the specific anatomy involved here, so I honestly don't know whether that note is sufficient or not. In general, it's always better to be more specific than less, so it couldn't hurt to have the Celiac Plexus wording added to the note. Also, whenever any kind of nerve block is performed, the actual nerve involved should be identified. Maybe someone with a better understanding of the abdominal anatomy can help us out here. Anyone?


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 31, 2012)

Below part of private response that I received from the AMA CPT Network

"......codes 64517 and 64530 are reported once during a session when performing injection(s). Therefore, although codes 64530, Injection, anesthetic agent; celiac plexus, with or without radiologic monitoring, and 64517, Injection, anesthetic agent; superior hypogastric plexus, may require one, two, or more injections during the session, they are reported only once, irrespective of the number of injections."


----------



## 01213057 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for everyones help!


----------

